# Will My Cockapoo Reach 50 lbs?



## Nicky2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

Two weeks ago I adopted a cockapoo. (Kind of a rescue situation). 

I brought him to the vet and he weighs 28 lbs. and is approximately 4 1/2 months old. The guy I got him from said the mother was a standard poodle and the father was a cocker spaniel. The vet says he could get up to 50 lbs. Most cockapoos are much smaller, right? 

Does anyone else have a 50 lb. dog of this breed?

Thanks.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The standerd poodle cocker mix isnt a recomended mix because of the size difference between the 2 breeds so their arent many around. you looking at him being the size of a small labradoodal. 
My girls are all around 20lbs but my girls are also lighter than most cockapoos.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

My Scamp weighs just undr 22kg - about 50lbs !
He is a miniature poodle x cocker mum, the dad was a tall one !
He is 2 1/2 yrs old, he is approx 21" at the shoulder, similar to a labrador size. He is chunkier and longer bodied than his half brother Rascal, who had a smaller dad !


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

There might be somethin eles in the mix.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my ginger is 9 month old and weigh only 14 1/2 lbs.she is just a skinny little thing...LOL


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

standard poodle adult can certainly weigh in the region of 50lbs... Just look at it as more to love!


----------



## Nicky2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

Exactly! I'm excited to watch him grow...no matter how big he gets. Love this dog so much!!


----------

